# Pierce Manor 2021



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

Here is a quick daytime & nighttime walkthrough of our yard haunt this year. It was our first Halloween at our new home, and our first year doing a haunt at our own home as we finally live in a place that gets TOT's. We had a great turn out, and everyone seemed to love it so I guess we have our work cut out for us next year. There are a few areas in the nighttime walkthrough video that I thought the camera was having trouble focusing but when I reviewed the video it looks like it may have been fogging up, so I apologize that a few of the scenes are a little blurry.

Forgot to mention nighttime walkthrough begins at 04:06 if you want to skip ahead.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I see an AtmosFX projection, and you’ve got a good front window for it. The crank ghost is always a crowd favorite and I really like those ground-level tombs. It’s also nice to have so much room to grow your display into over the years.


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

RoxyBlue said:


> I see an AtmosFX projection, and you’ve got a good front window for it. The crank ghost is always a crowd favorite and I really like those ground-level tombs. It’s also nice to have so much room to grow your display into over the years.


Thanks Roxy! That projection I had purchased a few years back along with a few types of fabric to experiment with and never got around to doing anything with it so just so happen to work out that when I decided to put it on the front window this year that the fabric that worked best was just a few inches short of covering the entire window. You can't tell though so I guess it was meant to be. The crank ghost was indeed a favorite among many as well as the scarecrow. I am so happy to have so much room to grow as there are probably more ideas than I could ever build.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

How great that you have so much room to "Spook up". Love the horse in the corral


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

Hairazor said:


> How great that you have so much room to "Spook up". Love the horse in the corral


Thank you Hairazor!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Great display! I agree that you have a lot of room to expand but this is a really nice haunt. Love the crypts and FCG.


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

jdubbya said:


> Great display! I agree that you have a lot of room to expand but this is a really nice haunt. Love the crypts and FCG.


Thank you very much jdubbya! I think I will be adding a couple more crypts for next year, and you guys really inspired me to make the hearse a priority for next year as well.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Very impressive! Love the scarecrow!


----------



## Greg G (Nov 4, 2012)

Very nice. Love the crank ghost. Yeah, that scarecrow really startles you. Raven sound effects work really well in the cemetery. I'm guessing the fence is real, correct?


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> Very impressive! Love the scarecrow!


Thank you! That scarecrow terrified so many people on Halloween that even though that area of the yard seemed out of theme with everything else I don't think think the TOT's & parents will let me get away with not putting it out for awhile.


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

Greg G said:


> Very nice. Love the crank ghost. Yeah, that scarecrow really startles you. Raven sound effects work really well in the cemetery. I'm guessing the fence is real, correct?


Thank you so much! The raven sounds were actually coming from the scarecrow, but they did turn out to work really well with in the cemetery. The only fence that is real is the privacy fence which if your looking at the scarecrow is to the left and directly behind it.


----------

